# So you want to play dwarfs?



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

This post goes in depth to the dwarf codex so you can decide _Is this the army for me?_ before you spend the ever growing price on an army book.

DWARFS
my personal first army, and it was no mistake. With 3 ways to run this army they can eat your opponents face off and drink their booze.

OVER VIEW: slow slow slow and drunk. They aren't quick movers, when each member is carrying 4 gallons of mead it makes sense. But they come with high potential. If you want magic and cavalry in your army may as well skip this they don't have a lick of either.

Lords/HEROES: GREAT
Your lords section in this book is in my opinion THE BEST(for its point cost chaos still wins this round) Your lord is relatively cheap and deadly. Plus you have the ability to CREATE YOUR OWN magic weapons! That's what runes are for you have him get up to I7 or what ever else you want. This makes them very good. Or if you feel like free balling it take a slayer lord and go around lobbing peoples knees off HE WILL DIE but not without the effect of a kamakzee plane he'll take out at least a unit if you get him up to 8 attacks at the lightning fast for dwarfs speed of I5. Or if you feel like being cheesy take the the anvil of impending DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! I'm not getting into that i hate that thing.


CORE
Your core force in this army? WARRIORS! hard boiled face smashing warriors. Now there is huge contravercy how to take said warriors. Now in my opinion its not good to set a unit for a _Specific_ fight. How your dwarf comes is he's ws 4 T4 but only str 3 and the big disadvantage I2 the only thing your faster than is a saurus warrior (_which be honest how often are you fighting them?_) or that one troll unit or that one nurgle unit. So theirs not much going _after_ you. So here is the contraversy, Kit the dwarf so he wont die as often but on the flip side he wont kill anything either face it he's str 3 he's just as strong as horde but you have *10* attacks vs. well *40*. But the inverse is taking the dwarf that costs *1 pt* more (10) but you have hard core killing power. The great weapon I center my entire ARMY around this one weapon of MASS DESTRUCTION! You have just transformed into something who will kill ANYTHING he touches. With a unit of basic warriors I have killed Hydras, *STAR DRAGONS*, and _Chimeras_! But Bozly whats the down side. Well audience you drop like an ork horde  Clocking in at _only_ heavy armour you will probably lose it vs. everyone/everything. or it wont prove to save enough dwarves. Don't let that discourage you, you are still Ld9 so you laugh in the face of fear. Ya skrew you fear!

_But Bozly why did you write that huge text wall on warriors_!?! Well audience there are two ways to skin this cat. This glorious wall of text is *the gunline dwarf army. *
A gunline dwarf army is the classic dwarf. "*hey I'm just gonna sit in this corner defend this um This precious tree here its ok its not going anywere!*" CAMPING IS A LEGITMENT STRATEGY! And if you like that this is for you.
Most dwarf players see m3 as an _anchor_ and why sacrifice superior shooting ability for combat? I don't blame them I ran this tactic long ago and yes its good. That is until you get swamped by mass combat numbers who eat you for breakfast. *Its like a golfcart getting T-boned by a tank*! its not going to end well in your favor. although you do have superior ballistic skill with the thunder guns. you lack armor. What some people try to pull but fail to realize your shooters *ARE NOT ARMORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * they have light armor and people keep trying to pull heavy NO YOU DO NOT HAVE THAT! But your a dwarf other wise yay! but want to win in combat? they invented quarrellers for a reason. Capabilities of a warrior but more range than a thunderer they are effective (but still have light armor)

SPECIAL 
your war machines are in this section both gunnery and infantry

infantry
in quick review 
Hammerers: For your general or bsb doesn't really matter. The unit that is stubborn body guard special rule "if your general is in the unit you are immune to fear and terror!" that's deserving of a *WTF!*:ireful2: if I'm stubborn on a 10 and my bsb is close by I'm only running or afwaid on box cars so its not _toooo_ great. 

Miners: WE are warriors! bum ba bum bum bum bum! yes they are side advancing warriors and you pay one point for it.... "_oh but bozly they come in from the side therefore if x=mc2 bla bla bla bla bla_".... unless you use the anvil of impending DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM hunk of cheddar they aren't good I use them because don't get me wrong they can kill, BUT! you have to aim them correctly and yes they can be destructive.

Iron breakers: the unit that NEEDS stubborn.... 3+ armor save 6+ ward "KILL ME Mosukra!" relatively cheap and tough as nails.

Slayers: a drunk naked dwarf lobbing knees off how fun! its a fun unit to use not effective it will die die die and you will look at it as "i spent $60 on that unit and they killed $35 in goblins oh look more of the munchkins are back"

and as far as artillery goes top notch. next to empire. the difference? dwarfs artillery doesn't spaz out and go everywere and misfire every 5 seconds.

Rare
they certantly drew the short end of the stick no runes, but not incredibly good here's a quick review.

organ gun: the only effective one as far as killing at that its a defender.

gyro copter: its just a suicide model use him like fast cav take out archers/warmachines and march block

"flame cannon" to me useless hunk of crap. you get it for 1 turn and its a flame template at low str... you pay 140 points for 1 turn. "that's genius"




That is my dwarf review and my breakdown and opinion of the army book sorry for the text walls I tried to spaz em up but coming to the end of this I had been doing this for an hour and started to lose spaz myself. but this army is great 

What I'd like to see in a new army bookwarfs (except for elves and the daemons) have no ability to have a cheap horde every other army has an ability to make a huge cheap horde. So what could they add to the dwarf army? Gnomes would be cool they can do a lot with them. Also ram Calvary. Now hear me out they move slow like M6 for cavalry but they have Impact hits and thick hide rules also maybe throw in some stupidity on the unit? it'd make sense and even the odds idk what do you think? Post it in the comments.

From this i'm Bozly "the gimp" Little and you decide which army book/ codex i break down next.


----------

